# How cold where you are?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

While it's a chilly, foggy 37 degrees here, I know that is fairly balmy compared to what's happening in other part of the US--and Canada. 

How cold is it where you are? (And people from Florida, we know it's warm there, lol!   )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

In southeast Iowa we had a high of 31 degrees around 7 a.m.  It is now snowing, has dropped to 19 degrees and there is a wind chill of -9.  

Tonight at 6 p.m. a Wind Chill Advisory starts for the next 48+ hours with actual temperatures expected to be in the minus-teens and wind chills as low as -50.  Supposedly we are going to set all kinds of new record lows.  

I prefer cold weather to hot weather, but this is kind of crazy!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

about 72* here in central Tx.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

29 F here in Missoula, Montana, with a low of 12 tonight.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Up to 23 F here in northeast NJ (just a few miles west of NYC). Forecast is to get all the way up to 43 F tomorrow and 47 F on Monday, but then that next cold front hits us and Tuesday's forecast is for a high of 13 F. With the melting snow plus the rain we're supposed to get, I'm visualizing the world's largest ice skating rink then.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

New England has been in the deep freeze (subzero to maybe 10 above) for three or four days, but all of December was snow, then sleet, then ice. And today one of our pipes burst and water shot through a hole in the wall for a few minutes until my husband could turn off the main valve. Enough! Bring on summer--or at least spring--or at least temps above 32 degrees!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Warmed up here in Vermont today to 12 degrees, 10 below at 7 AM. The 3 previous nights got down to 25 below without wind chill. Pipes are OK.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

A balmy 9 here this morning.


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

It's a nice day over here in Vienna, Austria. 47 degrees fahrenheit. If only the sun would come out to play.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunny and 4 degrees


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In Derwood, Maryland it is currently 32.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Right now------72* and sunny. Tuesday morning we are expecting a low of 24* a high of 41*. A 31* swing!

Sitting outside taking a break from reading, checking my email.

Deckard


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's 43F here in Central Texas today (Sunday). It's forecast to get down to 22F early in the morning, and 20F Tuesday morning. I just got done installing some 1" thick foam insulation in the little house that the outdoor stray cat sleeps in. It also has a heated pad inside. 

Too cold for me out there. I wanna go bike riding.  

Mike


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently it's 24 but it's dropping fast. Below zero predicted for tonight. Our county declared a state of emergency a short while ago until 6 pm tomorrow due to tons of snow and below zero conditions. The high tomorrow is -3. As long as we keep our power, we'll be good.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

3F right now, and should be -17F by tomorrow morning. With wind chill, it should feel around -40 to -50! I'm a tad bit worried about my 1.5 mile walk to work tomorrow!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

◄ Jess ► said:


> 3F right now, and should be -17F by tomorrow morning. With wind chill, it should feel around -40 to -50! I'm a tad bit worried about my 1.5 mile walk to work tomorrow!


Don't do it.

Seriously, if you can't work from home or take a sick/personal day, then call a cab, friend, co-worker, whatever it takes to avoid exposure and frost bite.

(Hopefully it won't be quite that bad here Tuesday AM when it hits us, for my 0.25 mile walk to work.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's January.  It's cold.  Rather to be expected, I think.  'Frigid' is due tomorrow late afternoon into Tuesday.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> Seriously, if you can't work from home or take a sick/personal day, then call a cab, friend, co-worker, whatever it takes to avoid exposure and frost bite.
> 
> (Hopefully it won't be quite that bad here Tuesday AM when it hits us, for my 0.25 mile walk to work.  )


Bosses won't let us work from home and I don't have any days to take off, but it's downtown Chicago, so cabs during rush hour are pretty hard to catch, especially when everyone else has the same idea, haha. All my coworkers will be walking as well. I might try to take a bus, but they can be 15 minutes apart, and I think I'd rather spend that time walking than standing around! I'll just bundle up and walk quickly.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

80 degrees, beautiful blue sky with the Palm Trees swaying in the breeze today.  San Diego is like heaven on earth all year round.  I am not bragging.  I am just expressing how very grateful I am to be back.  I am a lucky girl.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently temp is -15F, feels like -46F.  Street and sidewalk are plowed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I woke up to 25 degrees in South Texas. Compared to these other numbers, that now sounds like bikini weather.  . 

I have to go grocery shopping in a bit. Will be funny to see if the parking lot for once will be deserted. Doesn't take much around here.  

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Its 1 degree  right now in Westminster, CO - half way between Denver and Boulder.  No walk for my dog this AM - She isn't very happy with me right now - but I'm on vacation so I will walk her later..


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

-10 currently, wind chill -35+, and not going up much from here, plus a foot of snow with blowing winds causing drifting. Good time to just stay home. Thankfully, most places are closed due to the snow emergency they put in place last night. Local highways are closed due to trucks that have not listened and have wrecked on the road, causing all lanes to be closed. I just don't get it. 3/4 of Indiana has declared snow emergencies  so it's not like a small area was hit....the whole state was hit....stay off the roads for a while!!


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

57 degrees here. A couple days ago it was 4 degrees. Tonight, we'll drop to 16. I'm so confused. One day, I'm looking for my face mask just to go out to the garage, the next, I'm going for a run in shorts.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

64 right now. High of 72 forecasted. *ducks for cover*

Ink Slinger Editorial Services
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. These are not the typos you are looking for...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Clark Magnan said:


> 57 degrees here. A couple days ago it was 4 degrees. Tonight, we'll drop to 16. I'm so confused. One day, I'm looking for my face mask just to go out to the garage, the next, I'm going for a run in shorts.


Yeah, it was 57 here when I left for work this morning, it's now down to 42 (and still raining), with the temperature expected to bottom out at 6 F at 8:00am tomorrow, so we're talking a 50-degree swing in 24 hours!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

We've warmed up to 28 degrees here. Some of the ice is melting a little but the roads were still slick when I drove the kids to school this morning.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The "high" today was -13 with windchills in the -40 range.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it is 15 now and still dropping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I track four temps--

it's currently 15 degrees here where I live, though the weather app I use says 17.  It's 66 in San Diego (I left my heart in San Diego  ), -10 in Detroit where my sister-in-law lives and -21 in my mom's home town, Hibbing, MN, where I have family and friends.


Brrrrr.....


Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I track four temps--
> 
> it's currently 15 degrees here where I live, though the weather app I use says 17. It's 66 in San Diego (I left my heart in San Diego  ), -10 in Detroit where my sister-in-law lives and -21 in my mom's home town, Hibbing, MN, where I have family and friends.
> 
> ...


You didn't even have to be subtle to work the Hibbing reference into the conversation! Well played.

It is still -6 here, but the wind has died down somewhat, making the wind chill _only_ -15. We're having a heat wave!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Mid 60s and sunny all week. I'm glad I moved out to San Francisco from Minneapolis! They've been below zero for awhile now.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We're at 16 with a wind chill of 4.  Looks like the wind chill will be -1 when II gets off work at midnight.

I'm like Betsy - tracking 4 temps.  The son in New York has been the warmest for the last couple of days.  Looks like that will change very shortly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> You didn't even have to be subtle to work the Hibbing reference into the conversation! Well played.
> 
> It is still -6 here, but the wind has died down somewhat, making the wind chill _only_ -15. We're having a heat wave!


  I'm contractually obligated, you know.

Brrrr! You're making me cold. Though it's down to 12 here now.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in NYC, a few miles east of NogDog.  It's 30 degrees now, but when I was out tonight it was quite windy.  Expected to go down to 7 later tonight.  Sounds like DC is getting the cold blast before we get it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah it is now 6 here in the Maryland suburbs of Wash., DC.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Much warmer here in the  south, Geoff--9 1/2 degrees....

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

25 degrees in NYC now, according to the NY Times website.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Wait, it's 25 degrees in NYC? I'm way down here in NC, and it's currently 16 degrees and heading lower. We are so-o-o-o not used to these temps. This is only one of a handful of days I can remember where the temp dipped below 20, and I've lived here for 35 years. I do recall a 5 degree day back I was in college (Chapel Hill), where I had to walk about 30 minutes to class. I was made of tougher stuff back then. I don't plan to leave the house tomorrow...not even to go to the mailbox (that's what teenagers are for!).

 Maria


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok it is 1 here in Derwood this morning.
They say it will go up to 16 later and then warmer through the week.
cloudy now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

6 F here in northeastern NJ this morning, with wind chills between -15 F and -20 F. I think I may pull out the long underwear this morning, even if my walk to work is only 1/4 mile.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dear Canada,

This is about that whole You Can't Win The Stanley Cup On Your Own Merits thing, right?

*Waving white flag*

Sincerely,

The United States


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

-14 actual temp this morning, wind chill is -40 something (at this point it doesn't matter exactly what it is, it's COLD). Roads are still a mess as well. Not sure when the kids will get back to school. Maybe by Thursday?!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

When I got up it said 18 degrees.   . its nice and sunny now so it has warmed up to a steamy 36  

I'll have to go through the previous years, I don't recall getting as low as 18 since I have lived here. I might be wrong though. Again, sounds puny whining considering the rest of the cold country, but it doesn't usually get this cold. And I have pretty much no insulation in my building. I felt the cold coming in from everywhere. 

Funny thing is I have a temperature difference in my place of 15 degrees. All the heater air goes up in my upstairs loft/bedroom and we are freezing on the sofa as the windows in the livingroom are big and cold.  

I am using the sun currently to heat my downstairs.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

It was -37 with windchill here this morning.  That's like Mars.  Cold enough that my car wouldn't start.  Had to call roadside assistance to get jumped, then had to have a coworker jump me when I left work.  I stopped on the way home and bought a new battery.  And there were a LOT of people doing the same.  I had the old one checked and it's no surprise it wouldn't start.  It's rated for 650 cold cranking amps and I was only getting 147.  It's amazing it started the last couple of days at all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The forecast in NYC is for a high of 23 degrees today, but it's still 9 degrees, same as it was when I walked to work last night at 6pm.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's warm -- above zero.    It's +6F, wind chill +1F.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

60s in SF bay area of N. California. Hanging in there you all in frozen states...LOL


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We were around 19 today....finally above zero. By the weekend they are saying 40. That will be shorts weather again. A tropical heat wave after -20.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

58* currently with a predicted high of 76*... YEahhhhh Central Texas. we may get cold, we may get snow/ice, but it's never for very long. ( I actually wish we could get it longer than we do.) 

Then there was the year it snowed in April for Easter. My parents drove out to visit the Tuesday before, and it was 94*. Wednesday night, we had this really weird high-altitude electrical storm, we all stood outside for like an hour watching the purple and green and blue flashes up in the clouds while it was still in the 80s and calm down on the ground where we were. Friday cooled to the 50s, then snow Saturday that lasted all weekend, and by the time they left on Tuesday, it was back into the 90s.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

It was 2 degrees here several days ago, but yesterday it was almost 70 degrees with thunderstorms. No Snow on the ground this year so far but weather forecasters claim back to unusual cold temperatures towards the end of the week. 
I like the warm weather when we can have it but this cold we have had here in the mountains is ridiculous.

BM


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Warmin' up here in Chicago. Now the problem is that everything is flooding. All of that snow is melting and the ground is still frozen. So, you have water with nowhere to go and then it freezes at night because either the temp drops below freezing or because the ground is still frozen.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

50 degrees in NYC now.  It was almost 60 on Saturday and 45 yesterday.  Temps are all over the place here.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was 2 when I got up this morning here in Derwood, MD.
Now it is 20 and starting to snow again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it was 41 when I got up, now it's 36, and going lower. but it should be back up to 60+ Saturday and 67 by Sunday


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Cold Blast #2 headed our way. Tomorrow will start at 6 degrees and drop to -18 overnight, real temps not wind chills. Wind chills are supposed to be about -35 to -45.  With the snow, blowing snow and wind chills the kids will likely miss another 2 or 3 days of school this week. They have had more snow days than days of school since winter break supposedly ended. These are the times you find out how good your car battery really is.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

60 today and supposed to be high of 25 tomorrow...sheesh


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Right now, it is 3 degrees F. Supposed to drop to minus 11 with a wind chill of minus 35.   Really cold for South Central Ohio. Heck, really cold for anywhere!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

It's -2 right now, windchill about -20.  It's going to soar to 8 later today.  My kids are off school for a second day in a row.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is 8 this morning here in Derwood.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

-14 actual temp here in northern Indiana. -35 wind chill this morning. Brrr.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it was 19 earlier this morning when I got up, but the "real feel" is more like 10 or so. Northwestern NJ, that is.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

It's brutal here in Auburn, NY. It's below 0 now and it's going to get worse latter on with the wind chill.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

It's -2 here in Madison, Wisconsin. With wind chills in the -20s and -30s this morning, school is closed. I'm always in search of the city's warmest coffee shop to find places to write!

We are moving to FL next year.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not cold at all in Bay area, CA. Temps between 60-70 F..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It was 16* when I checked at 8:30 this morning. now it's a whopping 40*.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

After weeks of sub-zero weather, the skies are clear. the roads are dry, and the sun is shining.  40 degrees here also and it feels like spring after 40 below!  I'll take it even if it is only for one day.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

tomorrow is supposed to be 62*.. believe it when I see it.


----------

